# UCLA Producer's Stats?



## tjcraig7 (Jul 26, 2008)

Does anybody know how many people apply to the UCLA producer's program?
Thank you much!


----------



## little_bastard (Jul 26, 2008)

> Originally posted by nitrofour:
> Roughly 400,000. 9 get in.



haha good one!!


----------



## tjcraig7 (Jul 26, 2008)

ok, well what I really want to know is what is the easiest section to get into: producing/directing/cinematography?


----------



## BrunoDP (Jul 27, 2008)

UCLA's grad. film programs (all of them) are the most popular in the world. UCLA's name and reputation is what makes it that way. An insider (well known media scholar) told me that UCLA's film programs are one of the top 3 hardest-to-get-in programs (next to Harvard's MBA and Law). A year ago I applied to AFI, UCLA, and Chapman, and the result was: rejection from UCLA, "finals" (interview) w/AFI and rejection afterwards, and - after all, an invitation to join Chapman's producing program, where I am right now. So, good luck w/UCLA! Peace!


----------



## DJ (Aug 19, 2009)

Bruno, can I ask what your stats are?  GPA, extracurriculars, GMAT/GRE if applicable?  I'm looking to apply to Chapman's MFA/MBA program for 2010 and could use some advice.


----------



## LadyTee (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't know how many apply, but I do know they only accept about 12 applicants.


----------



## Ard23 (Oct 1, 2009)

tcraig, they're all tough. I was in the directing program. They take 18 directors and three DPs a year, I was told they get between 600 to 800 applicants depending on the year. Not sure if that number includes those applying to the producers program as well.

At any rate, there's no reason to sweat the odds. They are always going to seem daunting but you have to go for it anyway.


----------

